# Air pump motor not strong



## DarthGuppy (Nov 14, 2010)

My Whisper air pump, for 10 gallons, has suddenly weakened. I tried replacing the diaphragm on it but it made no difference. My only guess is that the motor has gone south?

Are these repairable/modifiable? I looked online but none sells the motor; just the diaphragms.

This one is only like ten bucks at the store but still... lol


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

some times teh part that slips into the airline tubing can crack check there first a little super glue should fix it!!! other wise by the time you get a motor if yo find one and shipping its cheaper to buy a new one


----------



## DarthGuppy (Nov 14, 2010)

You're right. A new one is only ten bucks lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

how old is the air pump?

I agree with bear, check your airline tubing. Theres no point in trying to superglue the tubing, it would cost around the same to just buy new tubing.


----------

